# What year is my Brute Force?



## rillywillynilly (Jun 7, 2014)

New to the site and I promise Ive looked around. If its already on here please forgive my ignorance. I bought this from a friend of a friend. The friend of a friend got it from his brother a year earlier. Now I have a quad and nobody seems to know what year it is. The vin is rusted and busted up. Is there any other way to tell what year it is? Ive grown up riding four wheelers, but this is the first that Ive owned and feel like at least knowing the model year would be a good start. 

And while Ive got your guys' attention. Im definitely looking at the temp gauge mod, thinking tires and maybe wheels, and radiator relocation. What Im still not totally sure about is snorkels. I like the idea, but I dont know how often I'll really be going that deep. I live in Western Maryland and do about 50% trail riding, and a good bit of playing in mud and steep hills. Most mud so far comes up to the radiator but not a lot higher. When you guys say some may need to be jetted. Is that just luck of the draw? Are certain years/generations more prone to needing it? 2" vs 3" make a difference? Like I said, this is all new to me. I can work on cars (as well as Chiltons allows) but small engine is new to me and Im fairly clueless to anything diesel or carbureted. So I guess what Im asking is should I just shy away from the snorkels if Im not finding myself absolutely needing them? Thanks in advance


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

no title? it would be on that


----------



## rillywillynilly (Jun 7, 2014)

He said 05 or 06, couldnt find the title at the time. He runs the local sport shop so I can go in and check up on it, but he stays pretty busy. I didnt know if there was anything I could look at to know the difference. Anybody know if there are any significant differences between the years? Or if they pretty well keep mechanics the same through generations rather than particular years?


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

If those racks are original, it's an 05. They had the hoop at the back of the front rack and the double hoops on the rear rack. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fatkidkustomz said:


> If those racks are original, it's an 05. They had the hoop at the back of the front rack and the double hoops on the rear rack.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


:agreed:

Also, you sure it's not stolen?


----------



## rillywillynilly (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks. Theyre original. I cant say Im 100% sure, but im 99.99999% sure. Small town, honest people. And this guy is legitimate. He sold the brute force because he got a side by side and didnt care for the quad anymore. About the jetting. Just kinda have to run snorkels and find out? Im thinking 3" center. Like I said, most of the mud Ive been through doesnt come above the radiator now, but I like the idea of being able to go anywhere. Im on stock dunlops right now, but when I get some better tires I would like to be able to play in deeper holes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah just gotta snork it first, then figure out jetting... we have HUGE threads in the kawi how to section on all of that. I think the jetting thread is like 10 pages long... lol LOTS of jet sizes and peoples info in there.


----------

